# Come up and get me - Joseph Kittinger



## krimynal (28 Feb 2013)

anyone here got that book ?? is it any good ?? Since the only place I can find it is on Amazon , I was wondering if it was worth it before I order it ....

I love autobiography and books about true story 

previous book that I really enjoyed 

-Nous étions invincible ( french book about a JTF2 former soldier )
-ARGO
-No easy day

went trough those books in the past 5 weeks so ..... I need something new !


----------

